# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Pegasus-Box تحديثات :  Pegasus Box v1.1.9

## 4gsmmaroc

*Pegasus Box v1.1.9 is out! We have added IMEI and Serial Number (MSL Address) Repair for a wide range of Samsung cell phones. Phones with IMEI 0049.... are also supported!*  Pegasus Box v1.1.9 Release Notes:
Added IMEI and Serial Number (MSL Address) Repair for the following Samsung cell phones:  *Samsung I9000**Samsung I9000B**Samsung I9000L**Samsung I9000M**Samsung I9000T**Samsung I9003**Samsung I9003B**Samsung I9003L**Samsung I9008**Samsung I9010**Samsung I9088**Samsung I896**Samsung I897**Samsung I987**Samsung P1000**Samsung P1000L**Samsung P1000M**Samsung P1000N**Samsung P1000R**Samsung P1000T**Samsung T849**Samsung T959**Samsung T959D**Samsung I9100**Samsung I9100L**Samsung I927**Samsung I927R**Samsung I777**Samsung T959V**Samsung T759**Samsung T959P**Samsung I997**Samsung T839*   *P.S. On January 24th our servers will be down for maintenance. Servers will be stopped at 12:00 CET for about 4-5 hours. 
P.S.S. If you have a locked Samsung I9020, I9023 or I9250 cell phone, please contact us to test our new beta solution.* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
_______________________
WBR,
Pegasus Box Team

----------

